# Dulais Rock Inn- Neath July 17



## Sean of Wales (Jul 15, 2017)

Had a nice trek up Neath today with Builder_Dirge, managed to see Tonna Mansion, Pensycynor Wildlife Park and this place, Dulais Rock Inn! Due to it being located in Wales, it was of course raining so there was a lot of slipping and sliding around the place, getting caught in brambles and my feet sinking in mushy...stuff, but it's all good fun.

On the front the sign says it's been around since the 17th century so the site is quite old! Been abandoned since 2008 and no idea if there's going to be any refurb.

On to the pics! I'm not the best photographer so bear with me. I hope this is the right forum, since it's an inn with bedrooms I thought Residential would be the appropriate place. Feel free to move if it's wrong.
























































































Money shot, I gasped when I went downstairs and saw this creepy ass old table sititng there.
You could just imagine a party full of well dressed skeletons having a good time here!


























Compared to the rest of the place, the bedrooms didn't look too bad!















I mean look at the bathroom! It's practically pristine!






Okay, maybe the other bedrooms weren't too great. I'm not going anywhere near that floor.


----------



## smiler (Jul 16, 2017)

Rotting away nicely, you've shown that well with your pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 16, 2017)

Served a nice meal back in its day, but it is the only public house/hotel that I have come across where staff were instructed to smile by written notice!

Nice set of images Sean, they do just what is required - tell the story of this place in a clear and interesting way. Cannot ask for anything more in my book.


----------



## Sean of Wales (Jul 16, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Served a nice meal back in its day, but it is the only public house/hotel that I have come across where staff were instructed to smile by written notice!
> 
> Nice set of images Sean, they do just what is required - tell the story of this place in a clear and interesting way. Cannot ask for anything more in my book.



Thanks, I never really know what to take pictures of so I just kinda go with what looks good and hopefully shows the place well.


----------



## dirge (Jul 16, 2017)

Good snaps mate, was a good explore/trek. builder dirge is my Xbox gamer tag lol, just dirge here.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 16, 2017)

Good pictures. It looks like "kinda go with what looks good" works here. I just noticed in one bedroom Parazone and Carlsberg, what a mixture.


----------



## smiler (Jul 16, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Good pictures. It looks like "kinda go with what looks good" works here. I just noticed in one bedroom Parazone and Carlsberg, what a mixture.



As Rubex visited then?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 17, 2017)

Sean of Wales said:


> Thanks, I never really know what to take pictures of so I just kinda go with what looks good and hopefully shows the place well.



Personally when I was recording initial fire or break in scenes, I used a 35mm wide angle and stood in the doorway. This always gives a good general image of the room, then go close up on individual objects of interest.


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Jul 17, 2017)

LOVE that table!! looks like something from Silent hill!


----------



## dirge (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't know about anyone else, but I always liked to start with a picture of the outside or some main introduction feature, that shows what the rest of the thread may contain. Anyway, here is one of mine taken when the place was first explored last year.


----------



## smiler (Jul 17, 2017)

Understandable some folks leave out external pics, it can give the location away


----------



## dirge (Jul 17, 2017)

smiler said:


> Understandable some folks leave out external pics, it can give the location away



Never thought of it like that, makes sense though.


----------



## Sean of Wales (Jul 19, 2017)

To tell the truth, I didn't even think about taking any outside shots...


----------



## smiler (Jul 19, 2017)

Sean of Wales said:


> To tell the truth, I didn't even think about taking any outside shots...



Sometimes externals is all you get


----------

